# The "Q" Word - Daily Laugh



## Jon (Jun 25, 2008)

I do event standbys at the local convention center... 2 weeks ago, I was working an event when one of the Security Supervisors stopped to chat with me... he told me that he hoped I had a nice, quiet day. I jokingly lectured him on the dangers of the Q-word... then 1 minute later, I was dispatched to a Medical emergency. We walked down together... ended up being nothing, but we got to walk quickly across most of the convention center.

I ran into him again today... we talked, and he told me that he wasn't going to use "That word"... and I didn't have any work.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 26, 2008)

Jon said:


> I do event standbys at the local convention center... 2 weeks ago, I was working an event when one of the Security Supervisors stopped to chat with me... he told me that he hoped I had a nice, quiet day. I jokingly lectured him on the dangers of the Q-word... then 1 minute later, I was dispatched to a Medical emergency. We walked down together... ended up being nothing, but we got to walk quickly across most of the convention center.
> 
> I ran into him again today... we talked, and he told me that he wasn't going to use "That word"... and I didn't have any work.


I remember working a standby at a local middle school basketball game once, and my partner and I are dying of boredom as we sit in the Athletic Trainer's office (per our instructions).  I made the comment about it being quiet, and all of a sudden we got dispatched for two calls, one gun shot wound (WTF?), and one arm fracture... at a *middle school basketball game*.

I ran out of the room, got on my cell phone, and called for two additional ALS units as we ran to the gym.  It turned out to be a jammed finger, but they wanted a fast response.  We had a BLS unit, one ALS, and one ALS supervisor unit taping up a jammed finger.  That was just awkward.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 26, 2008)

MMiz said:


> I remember working a standby at a local middle school basketball game once, and my partner and I are dying of boredom as we sit in the Athletic Trainer's office (per our instructions). I made the comment about it being quiet, and all of a sudden we got dispatched for two calls, one gun shot wound (WTF?), and one arm fracture... at a *middle school basketball game*.
> 
> I ran out of the room, got on my cell phone, and called for two additional ALS units as we ran to the gym. It turned out to be a jammed finger, but they wanted a fast response. We had a BLS unit, one ALS, and one ALS supervisor unit taping up a jammed finger. That was just awkward.


Sounds like a call that i had. a few months back my partner and I were sitting to a quiet lunch. He being new asked me "are we always this slow on Tuesdays?" BEEP BEEP BEEP. Dispatched to patient with difficulty breathing. We run code all the way only to find out that the guy "accidently" kicked the coffee table on the way to the bathroom and didn't think we would show up that fast without calling in with a "trouba Breadthin"


----------



## fma08 (Jun 26, 2008)

last time i even thought the Q word.... female not breathing, end up working the code. but we got pulses back ^_^ ... but her brain was gone... :wacko:


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jun 26, 2008)

"Q" and "C" words are a no-no words when we are on duty!


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 26, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> "Q" and "C" words are a no-no words when we are on duty!



Well for those that are on duty=D hope its nice and QUIET! and you dont have any CALLS to respond to.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jun 26, 2008)

My medic partner recently quit and moved out of state.  He was the only medic on that particular night shift, so I've been getting bounced from partner to partner.  A few nights ago, every medic in the company refused to work the shift, so our director was my partner, squading from home.  And of course, me being me, I used every word in the book to get ALS runs.  He got very little sleep that night, and was VERY irked with me in the morning.  What can I say?  I like being busy.

-Kat


----------



## mdkemt (Jun 26, 2008)

Q & C word are no no words here!  However I use them regularily and I think now the tables have turned so that if I don't say them we are running off our butts.

MDKEMT


----------



## Hastings (Jun 26, 2008)

Slow too. But I'm fond of all three. I use them occasionally in order to spike up some calls. Time moves faster when you're hard at work.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jul 6, 2008)

It would be nice if those words meant we got good runs. Unfortunately, where I work I am part of a health region encompassing many small towns. So, using the Q or C word inevitably leads to us doing a double patient transfer and being at the main hospital an hour away for somewhere around 3-4 hours.


----------

